# Transformatori >  ZF diodes AF ķēdē

## Obsis

Varu pastāstīt par kādu efektu, ko mācībgrāmatas (nez kāpēc) neapskata:

Ievajadzējās man iebarot pārīti kolektora 12V elektromotorīšus, kopā tā ap 16 Ampēriem.
Izštukoju, ka nav vērts nagus smērēt un veicu pirkumu e-bay, kaut kādi 3 Eur un 200W baroklis rokā. Diemžēl, ja sūtināju AC-DC, tad atnāca AC-AC. Respektīvi, izejā 12V, 100 kHz, 20A.
Ilgi kasīju pakausi bet tomēr beigās uzdrošinājos nopirkt nevis čupu ar atbilstošas ātrdarbības šotkenēm par ātrumam atbilstošām naudiņām, bet gan parastu 50A Greca tiltiņu, kas domāts 50 Hz 50A 800V (KBPC5008. )

Krunka sekojoša: pie 800V protams šim tiltam nav izredžu. No nokuršanās nevar izvairīties. Bet stāv rakstīts datašitā, ka pārejas kapacitāte 300 pF. Tātad manā maza sprieguma gadījumā enerģijas zudumi uz pārlādēšanos A=1/2 CU^2=0,5*300E-12*144=22,5E-9 J/ciklu jeb vidēji laikā N=A*tau=A/f=22,5E-9*100E+3=22500E-6=22E-3=22 miliVati zudumu jauda.
Pārbaudot silšanu, patiesi, tukšgaitā nekas nesilst, pārbaudot ar 12V 130W kvēlspuldzi, nakts laikā nekas nepārkarst. Un nu motori jau griežās.

Secinājums ietīšanai ūsā: ne vienmēr augsta frekvence prasa atbilstošas ātrdarbības diodes. Ja diodes lieto pie daudz mazāka sprieguma nekā nominālais, tad diožu ātrdarbība kvadrātiski aug.

----------

